# AKC agility debut - 2 new legs and 2 second places!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I forgot to post this here!!! Oh man, well...that was one hell of an agility debut for Lars at the Wine Country Cluster the first weekend of October. We had planned to run 2 classes a day Thursday, Friday, and Saturday in Novice Jumpers Preferred and Novice Standard Preferred. But, we only ran three classes because the agility grounds looked like this on Friday -










Nice, huh?? ~

Thursday in the reasonable rain, we did run in JWW and we didn't qualify because Lars dropped the first bar. After that, we just played around out there...and had an off course. Whatever. Neither one of us had ever run in rain before. But, there was some nice stuff....and Lars was flying around the course. I mean airborne chunks of sod torn from the ground behind the flying Lars. The Deerwoods family/fan club hadn't see Lars run before and we were met with wide eyes outside the ring. LOLOLOLOL I pulled Lars from our Std Preferred class on Thursday because running agility in driving torrents of rain isn't my idea of a good time. Bleh.

We bagged Friday because it was like mud soup out there.

Saturday brought us moved rings, some more mud - although no where near as bad as Friday, and two agility legs!!! First run was JWW again and that was a fun and fast run. No bars down...just one refusal because I yelled out "GOOD BOY, LARS!!" and he pulled off of a jump because he thought we were done. LOL We haven't run many full courses and have been breaking things down into sequences. So, I can totally see why that happened. So, that earned us out first NJP leg with a second place!!

The last run on Saturday, Lars closed the show. OMG...he was on fire and laser focused on his task. Lars didn't mess around on that course and I think that was one of the few times I've ever run that fast...ever. All I remember of that course was running my butt off and that rest of it was a blur. Once again, we had one refusal and it was because of my big mouth shouting what a good boy he was. But, my god...he was amazing. So, that round we got another second place (stupid big mouth of mine) and a NAP leg.

I have an official agility dog now...and I am so proud of him, and me. We've come SO far in just a year with agility training. I have a bunch of cool pics to share from our friend and fellow Deerwood Rottweiler owner Lesley Mattuchio. :becky:

Here are the first installment of photos from Lars' std run...

Here's the first front cross I risked life and limb for. You gotta do what you gotta do when making sure the pocket rocket hits that yellow zone.










Look at that face...told you guys he didn't fool around out there. That doesn't even look like happy go lucky Lars.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

And here are the JWW photos!

Lars has this habit of um...roaring after landing a jump he thought was particularly cool. Lesley actually caught it on film in this class. I liken it to a frat boy crushing beer cans on his forehead after doing feats of superhuman strength. It has earned Lars the name of "Beer Can Lars"....










Wait for it....

















RAWR!!!!!!!! LOLOLOL





































Take that Border Collies...I can wrap a jump just as tight as you guys.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

MrsBoats said:


> Take that Border Collies...I can wrap a jump just as tight as you guys.


I wouldn't doubt that for a moment!!!!

What a fantastic dog Lars is... one of the coolest Rottweilers out there. You two are a great team.

Those are great photos, too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

LOL I can't decide if that looks like fun or just mud wrestling fun! Hehehe I do love seeing Lars work though and he does look happy, just very focused happy! And I love seeing him going over those jumps, he looks like he can fly! =)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Every single one of those pictures is awesome! I love the RAWR picture. One of the Rottie traits I really love is the "trash talk" they do. Nothing cuter then flying Rottie ears over all those jumps. Great Job Lars and Mrs. Boat! Guess it is safe to yell "Good Boy!" now.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Mud or not, that was one of the coolest days of my performance dog existence! It was so much fun and as you can see...Lars had equally as much fun. I think one of the best things I had done at this trial was be the leash runner for the open and excellent classes. I watched a lot of those dogs NQ and it gave me peace of mind that if Lars did something crazy...even the best dogs do wacky things or drop bars some times. 

Thanks everyone for the congrats!  He's my Novice A dog so we're both new to agility. We're doing a NADAC trial this weekend and one day of NADAC next Sunday. I'll have to see what's out there for other trials and we're planning on doing the big Thanksgiving Agility Cluster in Springfield, MA. There's four days of agility and maybe we can wrap up those NAP and NJP titles then.


----------

